# شريط ليه سايبنى - كنيسة السيدة العذراء مدينة النور



## cobcob (26 يناير 2009)

*شريط ليه سايبنى 

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - مدينة النور​*



*1.    المقدمة

2.    اننى يا رب

3.    ليه سايبنى

4.    لو حسيت

5.    العذراء

6.    الخائن

7.    اريبصالين

8.    لمن أصرخ

9.    يا أيها الصليب

10.    موسيقى

التحميـــــــــل

الجزء الاول

الجزء التانى
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يناير 2009)

ميرررررررسى على الشريط يا ماريان ​ 
جارى التحميل ..............

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك المميزه ​


----------



## botros_22 (26 يناير 2009)

جارى التحميل شكرا لتعبك

الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## botros_22 (26 يناير 2009)

> 9. يا أيها الصليب


 
رابط الترنيمة دى مش شغال عندى​


----------



## cobcob (26 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ميرررررررسى على الشريط يا ماريان ​
> جارى التحميل ..............
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك المميزه ​




*ميرسى ليك يا باشا
الحقيقة احنا لازم نشكر الاعضاء 
اللى بيعرفونا الشرايط الجميلة دى​*


----------



## cobcob (26 يناير 2009)

botros_22 قال:


> جارى التحميل شكرا لتعبك
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك
> ​



*شكرا لمرورك يا بطرس
ربنا يباركك
وميرسى على التنبيه للرابط اللى مش شغال
هاشوفه على طول​*


----------



## cobcob (26 يناير 2009)

botros_22 قال:


> رابط الترنيمة دى مش شغال عندى​




*تم تعديل اللينك المطلوب
وشكرا مرة أخرى على التنبيه​*


----------



## ROWIS (27 يناير 2009)

*تم التحميل
ويارب يطلع الشريط صوته حلو
مرسي كتير
*​


----------



## cobcob (27 يناير 2009)

rowis قال:


> *تم التحميل
> ويارب يطلع الشريط صوته حلو
> مرسي كتير
> *​




*يا باشا احنا كل حاجتنا حلوه
ههههههههههههه
شكرا يا رويس​*


----------



## هايدى كاراس (28 يناير 2009)

مرسي يا ماريان علي الشريط الجميل ده وياريت المرة الجاية تجيبي شريط يكسر الدنيا ويكون جديد ومؤثر:36_22_26::36_22_26:


----------



## cobcob (28 يناير 2009)

هايدى كاراس قال:


> مرسي يا ماريان علي الشريط الجميل ده وياريت المرة الجاية تجيبي شريط يكسر الدنيا ويكون جديد ومؤثر:36_22_26::36_22_26:



*هو أكيد كل حاجة بتتحط فى المنتدى ده بتكسر الدنيا
عشان أحلى أعضاء فى الدنيا​*


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يناير 2009)

ماريان مش عارف  اقوليك اية بس مرسى انيك جابتى الشريط دة علشان هو بجد جميل اوى


----------



## محارب الشر (29 يناير 2009)

بجد الشريط ده راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## cobcob (29 يناير 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ماريان مش عارف  اقوليك اية بس مرسى انيك جابتى الشريط دة علشان هو بجد جميل اوى




*ميرسى ليك 
عشان لو مكنتش طلبت الشريط
ماكناش هنعرفه
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 يناير 2009)

thank you


----------



## cobcob (29 يناير 2009)

abanoup makram قال:


> thank you



*لا شكر على واجب يافندم :flowers:​*


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2009)

جارى التحميل 

شكرااااااااااااا لتعبك يا قمر​


----------



## naro_lovely (27 مارس 2010)

*ميرسى اوووووووووووووووووووى الشريط دة كنت بدور علية ميرسى *​


----------



## elamer1000 (23 يونيو 2011)

*الروابط مش شغالة*

*+++*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 يونيو 2011)

شكرا للشريط والمجهود
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يونيو 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الروابط مش شغالة*
> 
> *+++*​


*تم التعديل 
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------

